# from Durham, NC



## Paladin (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm Alwyn, and I'm a first year beekeeper. 
I've been a home brewer for a couple years, especially focused on mead. After a couple of years of mulling it over, I finally pulled the trigger this year and got some hives. Originally, I just wanted honey for "free". But I've got three hives and a nuc, and I've done a couple cutouts, and I've realized that I really enjoy beekeeping as well. Obsessed might be more accurate. I've got bees on the brain all the time.
I'm hoping to find a spot for a small bee yard and grow to a hundred hives (eventually).


----------



## BuzzIn Bill (Jul 10, 2012)

Paladin said:


> I'm Alwyn, and I'm a first year beekeeper.
> I've been a home brewer for a couple years, especially focused on mead. After a couple of years of mulling it over, I finally pulled the trigger this year and got some hives. Originally, I just wanted honey for "free". But I've got three hives and a nuc, and I've done a couple cutouts, and I've realized that I really enjoy beekeeping as well. Obsessed might be more accurate. I've got bees on the brain all the time.
> I'm hoping to find a spot for a small bee yard and grow to a hundred hives (eventually).


Welcome! I am also in Durham NC and new to bee keeping.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

Now you're hooked. I'm in northeastern NC. So we will have similar issues.
I wonder if the bees would tip one back? Maybe on Labor day you can put a bottle of mead in their water dish, and party like its 1399.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Alwyn! So have you figured out honey is not free yet?


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome from another North Carolina Beekeeper. I was gonna try the Mead thing, but my Russians keep insisting on Vodka.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------

